# Dynasty Trusts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

New way to manage farmland to keep it in the direct family line.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dynasty-trusts-let-parents-lock-in-farms-future-NAA-nate-birt/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder what happens in the future if a generation or two down the line doesn't want to farm it? Rent it out instead?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lawyer,accountant and financial planner of mine are all against a Dynasty trust that went on for ever.2-3-4 generations down the line the pieces of the pie could become mighty small.

They all advised a end date to a trust and at that time it could be put in another trust.Maybe a heir could buy out the others at that time,alot of options!!!


----------



## bluejourney (Aug 26, 2015)

Our family used what is called a tenancy in common between two brothers. When one of the wives decided to go be the town horror she walked away with nothing and if one of the brothers passes away then it goes to the other debt free. It works great but now that they're aged they don't know what to do as none of their kids want to farm. I am a 1st nephew and help them alot but have a great off farm job. These decisions are not simple, I'd hate to see it sold off.


----------

